# Bruce and Loki :) (On-going Picture Thread)



## Catie (Dec 25, 2021)

a bit of step up training pictures and a quick nap 😅 slowly progressing on stepping up.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks like they're doing great


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Weebits


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent progress! Bruce and Loki are doing great!*


----------

